# 91 se-r vvl ?



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

if i get a vvl and i have the harness and ecu with it does my original sr20de tranny fit or do i need another one


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yes. it will work with all the SRVE engines.


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

You can use the 91 SE-R stock ECU and Engine Harness if you want. You will eventually need a program on the ECU for it to run great.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

MR-4DOOR-SR20DE said:


> You can use the 91 SE-R stock ECU and Engine Harness if you want. You will eventually need a program on the ECU for it to run great.


thats a waste of time. the VVL system and the fuel system won't work properly, and if the VE you get isnt the right OBD era it won't work period.

get a VE with an ECU and harness. the point of a VE swap is the performance. you won't get all of it with an SR20DE ECU.


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

^Dude a waste? Pfffffffff. That's why I said get a program and that program I would recommend would be Calum Realtime. I'll take my STOCK ECU and Engine Harness on my 93 SE-R with a Calum ECU and make about 190-200WHP fully bolted if not more in my VE when I swap it in.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

your STOCK ECU is hardly a stock ECU once you put in a VE. and using a piggy back programmer to bring it up to an equivalent value is just silly. Calum's program is great, i don't deny that. but you'll save yourself more time and money getting an engine with ECU and harness. then with the VE fully bolted and a tuning program, you'll reach a better potential.

in the end it will run better with a VE ECU. end of story. using the intended ecu requires no tuning to start, and provides a better platform for later tuning.


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

the sr20ve that ima buy comes with the harness and ecu so i pretty much have it made its going to cost 1000 dollars and it has 40,000 miles on it


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

thats a great price for a complete VE.


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

sonicgundam said:


> thats a great price for a complete VE.


^That is a great price for a VE, VE ECU, and Engine Harness. Hmmmm, who are you buying from?



sonicgundam said:


> your STOCK ECU is hardly a stock ECU once you put in a VE. and using a piggy back programmer to bring it up to an equivalent value is just silly. Calum's program is great, i don't deny that. but you'll save yourself more time and money getting an engine with ECU and harness. then with the VE fully bolted and a tuning program, you'll reach a better potential.
> 
> in the end it will run better with a VE ECU. end of story. using the intended ecu requires no tuning to start, and provides a better platform for later tuning.


^You do realize that most of the Engine Harnesses come cut up and most come from auto cars right? I would like to see you run a Auto ECU in a 91-94 SE-R that is a 5 speed. It's not much of an argument over here, but if you were to type this stuff on "The-Dash" this thread would get flipped. Calum can get you the base bin from a VE from his realtime ECU and that is the same as having a VE ECU. Then you can adjust it to your mods. 

Why go through the trouble of buying and extra ECU and Engine Harness when it is NOT needed? I say if he is getting it all for a 1000 then more power to him. Please post pics of everything when you receive the goods sir. I will keep an eye on this thread. I love to hear about VE powered cars. We have a new header and cams in the works to improve the VE community.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

if you buy them seperately, yes, that's true. but when buying an engine for a swap, you should almost always get it with the ECU and uncut harness. you then ALSO check the pics to make sure the engine was in a 5spd car. just make sure it has a clutch plate and not a flexplate. its about buying smart.


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

sonicgundam said:


> if you buy them seperately, yes, that's true. but when buying an engine for a swap, you should almost always get it with the ECU and uncut harness. you then ALSO check the pics to make sure the engine was in a 5spd car. just make sure it has a clutch plate and not a flexplate. its about buying smart.


Dude not to be disrespectfull but, you really don't know much about VE's and Ecus ??? SR20ve's only came with A/T so how is he going to get a pic of one with a 5spd? The way to go is with a Calum ECU, realtime if posible. Second stock VE Ecu hits the Rev Cut at 7200, and you will want to rev it to at least 7800- 8000, so seach a little you are confusing *reb b13*


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

this vvl is from a motor shop around my city called japanesed motors the vvl has uncut harness and its off a p11 the guy said the man who brought it in gave him a ecu that is for a stick car



_______________________
91 red b13 n/a 
72 datsun L18
91 white se-r sr20det


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

macakin said:


> Dude not to be disrespectfull but, you really don't know much about VE's and Ecus ??? SR20ve's only came with A/T so how is he going to get a pic of one with a 5spd? The way to go is with a Calum ECU, realtime if posible. Second stock VE Ecu hits the Rev Cut at 7200, and you will want to rev it to at least 7800- 8000, so seach a little you are confusing *reb b13*


^Thank you! I'm glad somebody else on this board know what I'm talking about. After his last post my jaw about hit the floor. Pffffff, I was like wow. I never heard of that one. This is also why this engine is so great because it comes from a auto car. It hasn't seen high RPM's and they are usually low mileage. Then you put it in a 5 speed and you have yourself a fun car!

http://www.sr20-forum.com/vvl/14857-dynoed-saturday-speedshop.html

^Here is a post of a guy that just made 216WHP on a Calum ECU. The stock SR20VE ECU don't mean anything. Even if it was a VE 5 speed ECU it would not touch the Calum ECU. The Calum is one of the best ways to make power on a VE.



red b13 said:


> this vvl is from a motor shop around my city called japanesed motors the vvl has uncut harness and its off a p11 the guy said the man who brought it in gave him a ecu that is for a stick car


^You must be from FL and it probably came out of a Nissan Primera.


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

im from california


----------

